

Headless flies respond to light - ubasu
http://www.boingboing.net/2011/04/13/headless-flies-respo.html

======
jashmenn
Here's a link to the video, in case you are interested:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nq481YS0wvQ>

